# Vulture Hill Mining Co.



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a few photos added to my photobucket from this year.
The rest are still in the camera.
Already in the works for next year,better lighting,sound and bluckies in drag.....LOL
Had a great Halloween, hope ya'all did too.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Cool Theme!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great stuff! i love the rail cars and dynomite... nice work


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Not that there is anything wrong with ghouls, goblins, witches and cemeteries, but that's a real breath of fresh air! I like it! Looks like it was a lot of hard work went into it too, great job.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome use of bucky labor


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

talk about working the skeleton crew-nice job


----------

